# Food Photography with Cambo 4x5 and Leaf Leaf Aptus



## arizphotography (Nov 11, 2009)

Shot using the Cambo 4x5, and honestly it was a pain in the ass, but the selective focusing was nice.

Here's my favorite shot.


----------



## Missdaisy (Nov 11, 2009)

arizphotography said:


> Shot using the Cambo 4x5, and honestly it was a pain in the ass, but the selective focusing was nice.
> 
> Here's my favorite shot.


 

Yummy!


----------



## CSR Studio (Nov 14, 2009)

Large format is the way to go with food if you ask me. Nice shot but your background is distracting with the shadows. Also, it is just bread, you might want to grill it up so it looks like french toast. Or try pancakes. If you do pancakes, add extra baking powder to the mix so they will be extra fluffy. And of course you never want to eat anything that you use for photography because most of the time things are added to make it more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 14, 2009)

CSR Studio said:


> Large format is the way to go with food if you ask me. Nice shot but your background is distracting with the shadows. Also, it is just bread, you might want to grill it up so it looks like french toast. Or try pancakes. If you do pancakes, add extra baking powder to the mix so they will be extra fluffy. And of course you never want to eat anything that you use for photography because most of the time things are added to make it more pleasing to the eye.


I agree with this assessment.  I also find the pure white in the upper right to be distracting.  I kept looking there instead of the bread.


----------



## mgstudio99 (Nov 17, 2009)

thank you for sharing your commercial photography


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah... I'm not in love with that background, but this is very nice.  My nit-pick is the steam of honey coming in from the top of the frame.   I think I would like it just after you stopped pouring.

Very nice!

-Pete


----------



## jbylake (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree with the french toast, or pancake suggestion.  This thread is giving me the munchies, or...maybe it was that last..well you know....

Seriously, though, I think a plate with a complimenting color or border would help...anyway great shot and many times better than anything I could do.

I do not have any experience in this area, or with large format photography, but I've been exposed to it, and was amazed at how technically challenging it was, and to some of the tricks used.

I saw glue used for milk, the reason, I was told was that milk gives off a bluish color when photographed.  I saw a chicken that was filmed frozen.  They took a heat gun, and browned the outer skin to make it look done.  Not sure why that was.....also, shortening for ice cream, obviously so it doesn't melt, and some other things.  Never knew, besides from the camera/lighting/composure aspect, how difficult it is to photograph food.

Oh, and saw some frozen hamburgers get the heat gun treatment with water and oil mixed to simulate juice coming out...all kinds of cool stuff.  Had I not been able to witness some of this, I would have thought to myself, had I been a pro photographer, that I'd had hit a new low in life.

Turns out it is very technically difficult, from both the photography standpoint and the preperation of the subject matter.  I was impressed.

J.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 17, 2009)

CSR Studio said:


> ... it is just bread, you might want to grill it up so it looks like french toast. Or try pancakes.



And what happens when the client says, "Ummmm...  I'm selling bread.  I need a shot of bread."?

-Pete


----------



## CSR Studio (Nov 18, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> CSR Studio said:
> 
> 
> > ... it is just bread, you might want to grill it up so it looks like french toast. Or try pancakes.
> ...


 
Are you serious?

In that case I'm sure the client wouldn't want honey poured all over their bread. A photograph of a steaming loaf being cut would show off the bread instead of all the honey. Any food photography I have ever done the client always wants their product to be the star. Bread would not be the star of the above photograph and you should know that. Common sense really.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 19, 2009)

CSR Studio said:


> Christie Photo said:
> 
> 
> > CSR Studio said:
> ...



Quite.



CSR Studio said:


> In that case I'm sure the client wouldn't want honey poured all over their bread. A photograph of a steaming loaf being cut would show off the bread instead of all the honey.



Sure.  Sounds right to me...  if we're shooting one image.  We don't know what else was shot.  This may be a "suggested use" shot to be used with other photos.



CSR Studio said:


> Any food photography I have ever done the client always wants their product to be the star. Bread would not be the star of the above photograph and you should know that.



Quite right.  I should know.  And that's another problem with the image.




CSR Studio said:


> Common sense really.



Remember, we hear from folks from ALL stages of experience here.  I would think anyone working with a 4x5 digi back would be pretty far down the road, but I make no assumptions.  What is obvious to you and me might not be to someone else.

-Pete


----------



## Loki (Nov 19, 2009)

I think it looks great! Makes me hungry


----------

